# Exécuter fichier JAR

## Slayes

Bonjour à tous,

Pour les besoins d'un développement d'un site, je dois utiliser en parallèle une routine tous les soirs vers 00h00.

A la base je l'utilisais sous DOS, la syntaxe était : 

```
java -cp fichier1.jar;fichier2.jar; param1 param2 param3
```

J'ai tenté la même syntaxe en console, et j’obtiens :  java: command not found

Si c'est comme le Dos , je me dis que le chemin n'est peut être pas dans les PATH :

```
echo $PATH

/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/3.4.5
```

Mais bon après je suis perdu.

Quelqu'un aurait'il une piste ?

----------

## xaviermiller

As-tu installé une machine virtuelle java ?

Que donne

```
emerge -pv jre
```

?

----------

## Slayes

tout d'abord merci de t’intéresser à mon sujet  :Smile: 

Voila le résultat 

```
emerge -pv jre

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies |!!! A file is not listed in the Manifest: '/usr/local/portage-ovh/dev-db/phpmyadmin/phpmyadmin-3.3.5.1.ebuild'                                                       |^[... done!

[ebuild  N    ] app-portage/portage-utils-0.1.29  78 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/alsa-headers-1.0.16  2,662 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/java-config-wrapper-0.15  7 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.16  USE="midi -alisp -debug -doc" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" 764 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/java-config-2.1.6  40 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/java-config-1.3.7  15 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.06  USE="alsa -X -doc -examples -jce (-nsplugin) -odbc" 62,264 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/jdk-1.6.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/jre-1.6.0  0 kB

Total: 9 packages (9 new), Size of downloads: 65,827 kB

```

----------

## xaviermiller

Donc tu n'as pas Java installé.

Installe-le, par exemple icedtea-bin

----------

## Slayes

Je pense qu'il faut utiliser la comande emerge pour faire les installations de package !?

J'ai donc essayé : 

```
emerge icedtea-bin

Calculating dependencies -!!! A file is not listed in the Manifest: '/usr/local/portage-ovh/dev-db/phpmyadmin/phpmyadmin-3.3.5.1.ebuild'                                                       \

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "icedtea-bin".
```

Pour précision, je suis sur un VPS OVH en Gentoo Release 2.

----------

## xaviermiller

Bonjour,

Je te conseille vivement

1. de laisser tomber le gentoo OVH, ce n'est pas supporté ici (et c'est une daube infâme, tu en as la preuve : arbre de portage incomplet et pas à jour)

2. d'installer Gentoo proprement en suivant le manuel

 :Wink: 

----------

## Slayes

Merci pour tes réponses.

J'avais cru lire quelques commentaires indiquant que leur release était un peu "spéciale"  :Smile: 

Je ne peut modifier le système pour plusieurs raisons, je vais tenté de me rapprocher du support/forum OVH.

----------

## xaviermiller

oui, c'est le mieux. On n'est pas le support commercial d'OVH.

----------

## k-root

 *Slayes wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Si c'est comme le Dos , je me dis que le chemin n'est peut être pas dans les PATH :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

http://javarevisited.blogspot.fr/2012/02/how-to-set-javahome-environment-in.html

```

#!/bin/sh

export JAVA_HOME=/home/someone/local/sun-jre-bin-1.6.0.32

export PATH=${PATH}:${JAVA_HOME}/bin

java -v

```

tu peux installer ton jre/jdk n'importe ou, comme avec zindows  

 :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Oui, mais ce n'est pas une solution "Gentoo", dans le sens où l'on contourne le gestionnaire de paquets, qui a "normalement" tout ce qu'il faut. Sauf que ce n'est pas une Gentoo mais un ersatz mal fâmé qui fait honte à notre distribution favorite.

----------

## guilc

Vu l'age de l'arbre de la "Gentoo" OVH, je dirais que ce qui va marcher, c'est "emerge sun-jdk". icedtea est "un brin" trop récent pour la version OVH

----------

## xaviermiller

Même pas ! La version de "Sun" ne sera plus disponible et ne passera pas.

----------

## sebB

Il peux le tenter. le emerge jre

Chez ovh ils sont pas c.. au point de laisser un ebuild obsolète?

Ils l'ont au moins modifié pour récupérer les sources sur un de leur serveur si le fichier n'est plus sur sun?

Me tromperais-je?

----------

## guilc

Ouh là, vu le suivi et la qualité de la "Release R2", tu présupposes beaucoup  :Wink: 

J'ai jamais compris comment ils osent proposer ce machin là

----------

## xaviermiller

Et moi, je sens que je vais lancer un nouveau troll, leur demandant si Gentoo ne devrait pas demander à OVH de ne plus utiliser le terme Gentoo, car leur utilisation nuit à l'image de Gentoo.

----------

